# ET certificate (31 units) from California In Oregon



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

Was the ET program accredited? You're going to have to call and ask what an "Oregon approved apprenticeship or training program" is, their website is no help with that.
For a Journeyman electrician license, go here: Building Codes Division : Electrical individual license : Licensing : State of Oregon


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

ET program is useless beyond Cali, you need to be in a Federally Approved program not a state. So ABC, WECA, and IBEW.

You may just have to eat those two years in time and wages if you want to go to Oregon.


----------



## just the cowboy (Sep 4, 2013)

Also is the 8000 hours documented as to what you did?


----------

